# Checking Media Presence ... Win8.1 Laptop SSD



## Eferum (21. März 2014)

Servus,

ich hab da ein Problem und hoffe hier auf Hilfe 

Also, ich hab mir eine neue SSD gekauft (Samsung 840 Evo) und mit der Samsung Software die alte SSD geclont, alles wunderbar und auch alles vorhanden.

Nur kommt jetzt beim hochfahren ein schwarzer Bildschirm, wo steht

>> Checking Media Presence...
>> Media Present
>> Start PXE over IPv4.

danach startet er Windows ganz normal, wie bisher mit der alten SSD auch.

Kann man diesen "neuen" Bildschirm irgendwie abschalten? 

Bzw. weiss jemand was zu tun ist?

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TempestX1 (21. März 2014)

Da hat sich vermutlich dein UEFI umgestellt und deine Festplatte ist nicht mehr das erste Bootmedium sondern dein Netzwerk (PXE) und er überprüft erstmal das Netzwerk ob dort ein Betriebssystem vorhanden ist (wie z.B. bei Thinclients)


----------



## Eferum (21. März 2014)

ahhh.... oke oke... also rein ins BIOS, 1st Bootdevice auf die SSD gestellt und es sollte wieder normal klappen ... okay, danke, werds gleich mal testen!


----------



## Eferum (21. März 2014)

Dankeschön an TempestX1 .... genau das war es Problem, hab zwar gebraucht bis ich ins BIOS gekommen bin, aber jetz passt wieder alles!


----------

